# Miller trailblazer 250g value



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

In my opinion NO that thing looks like it was rode hard and put away wet. He obviously doesn't know what is wrong with it or he would have told you. So the repairs are just going to start at $150 and go up from there.


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 25, 2007)

I would pass. He probably stole it from a jobsite and needs crack money.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Depending on how much copper is in there, and if any precious metals inside the motor, that is the only thing that it is worth.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

junkcollector said:


> I would pass. He probably stole it from a jobsite and needs crack money.


Doubtful, since it is in some sad shape. Unless the person that owned it, did not care about their stuff, I would have to say that this one has been rode hard and not cared about.


----------



## Lupus71 (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah think ill pass. Thanks!


----------

